

Google Chrome v15 Released - yottabyte47
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/10/making-chrome-even-more-app-ealing.html

======
katovatzschyn
Out of curiosity;

Google Chrome was released about 37 months ago. 15 versions were released
since then, so Google averaged about 15/37 versions per month, the "Chrome
constant." Lynx was released in 1992, around 228 months ago. 228(15/37)=v92.
So, were Lynx to have used an approximately similar version enumeration to
Chrome, it would currently be at around version 92.

Similarly:

    
    
      Opera: 178 * (CC) = v72
    
      Konqueror: 180 * (CC) = v72
    
      Firefox: 83 * (CC) = v33
    
      Internet Explorer: 194 * (CC) = v78
    
      Safari: 105 * (CC) = v42
    
      Lynx: 228 * (CC) = v92
    

Another note of interest is that almost all of these browsers had their
respective releases in September or October.

~~~
azakai
Interesting to see those numbers :)

What is also good is that the first few comments aren't "why is Chrome bumping
the major version number so soon?" like we used to see with every Chrome and
Firefox release. Maybe the internet is starting to move past that ;)

------
foxylad
Chrome has a wee bug that is incredibly annoying once you notice it, and it's
still not fixed in V15. To reproduce, go to any web page with a confirm
dialog:

1\. Think of a secret number between one and ten (or higher if you are a
patient person!)

2\. Trigger the dialog.

3\. Count up to your secret number.

4\. Click OK on the dialog.

5\. Count up until the page disappears.

6\. And that's your secret number!

Basically Chrome freezes after a confirm dialog for the same amount of time
that you take to click the OK button. Most people assume it is just the
following page is taking a while to load. I'd be interested in how widespread
it is - it's affected every instance of Chrome I've come across, on Windows
and Linux.

Oh, and please star the issue here if it affect you.
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=98275>

------
aforty
Ugh they didn't take the left-right scrolling/history thing out in OSX Lion
from the beta. Infuriating that I can't scroll left without going back one
page.

Any setting discovered yet to turn this off?

~~~
natesm
Switch back to three finger gestures in System Preferences. I have no idea why
Apple thought that was a good idea. It used to be:

\- Two fingers for scrolling

\- Three fingers for in-app navigation

\- Four fingers for window management (Exposé, show desktop)

Really easy to understand. Lion made "multitouch gestures" a major advertising
point, but honestly... they were better in Snow Leopard. I've reverted with
BetterTouchTool, as I could not even _do_ the new "show desktop" gesture.

~~~
adamjernst
I think the issue is that Apple has devoted plenty of resources to tweaking
gestures so that two-finger swipes can be used for both scrolling and
navigation. It's a hard problem to solve, but if it's done just right it
works. Safari does it just fine.

Chrome is far too touchy about it, though. As soon as you hit the edge, you go
back a page. Safari seems to take the velocity and acceleration into account
in smarter ways.

~~~
tiles
I switched to Canary to fix this issue, which has a much less aggressive
gesture. Now a slide switch (almost like iOS's unlock screen) transparently
overlays the screen until you slide across your trackpad, _then_ it goes back
a page. No need to touch OS X settings. :)

I was glad it was no longer sensitive, but I was still wondering why they
didn't just implement Safari's page-reveal as you slide back. Then I tried
using the Github website, which implements its own transitions using the
History API, which worked splendidly on Chrome but was rather broken in
Safari.

The best compromise would be to see what sites implement the history API and
switch, but I'm satisfied with working side-scrolling for now.

~~~
8ig8
About Canary: <http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/02/google-chrome-canary-os-x/>

------
kyleslattery
Does anyone here actually use Chrome apps? I personally don't really get the
appeal, but maybe someone can explain it.

~~~
majika
Some apps like Google Docs require you to install the app for offline usage.

I use apps to integrate them into Gnome Shell. I can press super+"gm"+enter to
open up Gmail, or "cal" for the calendar, etc.

There's no reason that you couldn't use this for bookmarks, but I guess Chrome
apps allow for larger icons...

Despite my usage, I'd agree that it's essentially just an ideological push by
Google to convince consumers that the internet is a viable computing platform
in its own right. This computing platform - would you believe it - consists
largely of Google's own apps (but it doesn't have to).

------
joshuaxls
Best new feature: different colors for padding and margin in the inspector.
Already super useful.

------
huskyr
I'm pretty excited about being able to sync open tabs and search engines.
Still have to enable it in about:flags though.

------
FilterJoe
Anyone else noticing a big speed increase? Chrome 14 was actually much slower
than the prior few versions on my 7 year old Windows XP system (1 GB RAM). I'm
experiencing much faster page loads with Chrome 15.

~~~
HaloZero
you sure it wasn't related to the fact that you restarted your browser? Have
you been running Chrome 14 in one instance for a long time?

~~~
FilterJoe
I restart the computer and chrome each morning. And when Chrome gets to slow I
restart it mid day sometimes. I also clear caches once every few weeks which
seems to speed it up a little, but not like it did when going from Chrome 14
to Chrome 15.

------
simonbrown
The canary build had a bottom tab for bookmarks. It seems they've taken it
out, so I still have to install an app for every site I want a link on the new
tab page for.

~~~
callahad
Check out "Enable NTP bookmark features" in chrome://flags/

------
nuttendorfer
Is there any way to change the New Tab page without the help of extensions? I
prefered it blank which you can't do now.

~~~
peterjmag
Nor does there appear to be a way to toggle it from chrome://flags since it's
not an experimental feature anymore. Is it worth opening an issue for this?

------
thechut
Why is Bing the default search when first Installed?

